# تمويل شخصي وقروض



## الغروووب (7 مايو 2014)

.


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

احصل على تمويل وقروض شخصيه 
من 15 الف ريال وحتى 200 الف ريال حسب الراتب

القروض لجميع موظفى الدوله من المدنيين والعساكر وموظفى البنوك
حتى لو عندك قرض من البنك الشركه بتعطيك قرض اضافى باقساط ميسره
وللمصدقيه وضعنا الشروط

بأن لايكون العميل مسجل فى سما والاستقطاع اقل من 50% من الراتب
والمبالغ والاقساط

 15 الف ريال القسط 460 ريال فقط
20 الف ريال القسط 600 ريال فقط
25 الف ريال القسط 740 ريال فقط
30 الف ريال القسط 870 ريال فقط
35 الف ريال القسط 1010 ريال فقط40 الف ريال القسط 1070 ريال فقط

القروض والتمويل داخل الرياض وجميع قرى الرياض

التمويل للسعوديين فقط

وفى حالة السداد المبكر بينخصم من العميل 80% من الارباح المتبقيه

 المطلوب

كشف حساب 3 شهور - خطاب تعريف - صوره هويه
فاتورة كهرباء الكفيل خطاب تعريف - صورة هويه
للتواصل 
0501984386*

تواصل مباشر غير متواجد في الموقع​

.


----------

